# Glasser conchfish build



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's for a customer -- there's a guy on instagram with the handle "Mantis Inshore" and I think he sent the skiff he built to Glasser. Looks like he had him drop some pre-made hatches in and to do the deck paint and non-skid. I guess Glasser did the rigging too?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't know but it's looking like HB fit and finish.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my skiff. Glasser did the hatches, some help on some problems with my first cap attempt as well as the paint. Justin at his shop did the rigging, he is the man. She is at Bluepoint getting the tower now. If there is any interest I can post my build photos. They are all on IG as well.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Post them up!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

kamakuras said:


> This is my skiff. Glasser did the hatches, some help on some problems with my first cap attempt as well as the paint. Justin at his shop did the rigging, he is the man. She is at Bluepoint getting the tower now. If there is any interest I can post my build photos. They are all on IG as well.


Yep, been following on IG. She's a beaut Clark.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Definitely post up as many pictures as you can stand!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, looks awesome!


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

kamakuras said:


> This is my skiff. Glasser did the hatches, some help on some problems with my first cap attempt as well as the paint. Justin at his shop did the rigging, he is the man. She is at Bluepoint getting the tower now. If there is any interest I can post my build photos. They are all on IG as well.


Where do I look on IG?


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Chris Beutel said:


> Where do I look on IG?


https://www.instagram.com/mantisinshore/

I've been following his build too. It came out beautiful, great job @kamakuras hope you don't mind me linking your page.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

jbnc said:


> https://www.instagram.com/mantisinshore/
> 
> I've been following his build too. It came out beautiful, great job @kamakuras hope you don't mind me linking your page.


Nope was just about to. It’s @mantisinshore on there

Thanks for the compliment. It will be all wrapped up next week and I will post the build on here.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I’ve been watching your build from day 1, she is beautiful! You should be proud!!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Excellent work KUDOS !


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done, it's beautiful


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

kamakuras said:


> This is my skiff. Glasser did the hatches, some help on some problems with my first cap attempt as well as the paint. Justin at his shop did the rigging, he is the man. She is at Bluepoint getting the tower now. If there is any interest I can post my build photos. They are all on IG as well.


What color combination is that if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

For those who argue one off custom builds are sub standard or inferior to production skiffs, you need to have a good close look at the build process pictures of this one. I doubt any production builders including those at the very top of the trade pay as much attention to detail in their production however, I'm certain that doesn't apply for the invoice or the check though. LOL


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

This post made my week!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

